# Mách mẹ mẹo hay giúp điều trị đau mắt đỏ cho trẻ yêu



## ngoclan (30/10/19)

Phát hiện triệu chứng đau mắt đỏ ở bé, hãy hãy kịp thời và nhanh tay xử lý để tránh tối đa hiện tượng đau và ngứa mắt xảy đến với trẻ.
Đau mắt đỏ còn được gọi là viêm kết chính là hiện tượng nhiễm trùng mắt thường được gặp nhất ở bé. Kết mạc là một lớp màng mỏng, trong suốt, bao phủ lớp mi trong và tròng trắng của mắt. Tình trạng đau mắt đỏ sẽ xảy ra khi lớp màng mỏng đó bị nhiễm khuẩn.





​*Triệu chứng thường gặp khi trẻ bị đau mắt đỏ:*
Trẻ bị đau mắt đỏ sẽ có cảm giác khó chịu trước những triệu chứng nguy hiểm sau đây:
Co liên tục rơi nước mắt sống.
Dụi mắt liên hoàn vì ngứa, vì đau.
Tròng mắt của con bị đỏ ở một hoặc cả hai mắt.
Mắt bị đổ ghèn, chảy dịch vào ban đêm, dẫn đến việc ngày hôm sau ngủ dậy con không tài nào mở mắt to ra được, hai mắt dính chặt vì quá nhiều ghèn.

*Đau mắt đỏ, nguyên nhân và phương pháp điều trị:*
Thông thường, trẻ bị đau mắt đỏ bởi 3 nguyên nhân cơ bản sau:

*1. Virus*
Bé bị đau mắt đỏ do virut cảm lạnh. Trường hợp con bị đau mắt đỏ vì lý do này, chất nhầy từ mắt trẻ sẽ chảy ra nhiều và liên tục.
_Biện pháp điều trị:_
Triệu chứng bệnh đau mắt đỏ do virut có thể kéo dài rất lâu, từ 1 đến 3 tuần. Thậm chí có thể kéo dài hơn nữa nếu tình trạng nhiễm trùng của trẻ đột nhiên trở nặng.
Trường hợp này, đau mắt đỏ có thể tự lành. Lời khuyên dành cho mẹ là đừng sử dụng bất kỳ loại thuốc nhỏ mắt có kháng sinh nào để điều trị cho trẻ.
Làm dịu đi cơn khó chịu bằng việc đắp nước nóng cũng là một lời khuyên đúng đắn.

*2. Vi khuẩn*
Trẻ bị đau mắt đo do vi khuẩn thường năng hơn, được nhận biết bởi các triệu chứng như mắt đóng ghèn quá nhiều và mắt đỏ lên nhanh chóng.
Đây là tình trạng đau mắt đỏ rất dễ gây lây lan cho những người xung quanh, vì thế việc đầu tiên khi phát hiện ra trẻ bị đau mắt đỏ và có biểu hiện sưng tấy, các mi mắt khép chặt khó mở do ghèn, mẹ nên để con ở nhà, không đi học cũng như không ra ngoài và cách ly bé trong 1 thời gian.
_Phương pháp chữa trị:_
Đưa trẻ đến bác sĩ ngay lập tức để được kê toa và khám theo phác đồ điều trị.
Chườm nước ấm lên mắt để cảm giác khó chịu được vơi đi.

*Phòng bệnh đau mắt đỏ cho trẻ:*
Phương pháp hữu hiệu nhất để phòng chống tình trạng đau mắt đỏ ở bé, hỗ trợ bệnh lây lan và tái phát chính là giữ gìn vệ sinh cá nhân theo đúng chuẩn mực.
Một số lời khuyên sau đây có thể giúp mẹ phòng tránh đau mắt đỏ cho trẻ yêu:
Rửa tay thường xuyên, rửa tay bằng xà phòng, điều này không chỉ được thực hiện ở trẻ mà còn cần thực hiện ở cả gia đình.
Hạn chế cho trẻ tiếp xúc tay với mắt
Không lau sạch mắt trẻ bằng khăn giấy hoặc tậm chí là khăn tắm vì điều này có thể khiến đau mắt đỏ lây lan mạnh hơn đến toàn bộ người thân trong gia đình, hãy sử dụng một chiếc khan sạch khuẩn dành riêng cho trẻ để lau mắt cho con, giặt khăn thường xuyên sau khi hỗ trợ bé vệ sinh mắt.
Chăn gra gối nệm của bé yêu phải được thay đi thay lại cẩn thận, giặt giũ sạch sẽ, ít nhất là 2 ngày/lần trong thời gian điều trị.
Ngay lập tức đưa trẻ đến bác sĩ nếu tình trạng đau mắt đỏ ở trẻ ngày càng diễn biến theo chiều hướng xấu. Đau mắt đỏ sẽ khiến bé cảm thấy khó chịu. Vì vậy, hãy làm mọi cách để căn bệnh này phục hồi nhanh nhất có thể.
Thăm khám và tuân theo phác đồ điều trị của bác sĩ một cách nghiêm ngặt nhất, quan sát và chăm sóc trẻ kỹ càng hơn để bệnh không có cơ hội trở nặng và lây lan cho người thân cũng như người ngoài.


Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

